# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  الجزيرة: اختطاف قائد قوات الأمن المصري بسيناء وعشرة من جنوده

## Sad Story

مراسل الجزيرة: اختطاف قائد قوات الأمن المصري بسيناء وعشرة من جنوده  

المزيد..

----------

